# Warning To Dog Owners



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Just been given this link to a horrific story about a 10-year-old lab mix who sustained a severe injury from a toy called a "pimple ball," produced by Four
Paws, Inc. Chai's injury occurred on June 22, 2008. What appears to
be a simple toy has resulted in a living nightmare for Chai and his
owner.

The Chai Story


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks will keep an eye out for that....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ye sI read this before, I think colliemerles sent me the link via email its horrible isnt it, the poor dog


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Aww watching the vid of him being fed had me all teary eyed...he is so cute.

ty for the warning nina...

my dogs had one years ago exactly the same wiv a bell in it...i cant beleve reading this.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

* omg poor dog, thanx for the warning *


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Nina for letting us know about this , my sheps have one just the same but i did not get it from there got it from wilkinsons , i dont know if you have heard of them , but i have just put it in the bin. after watching that horrible story and the heartache for owner and dog , it really upset me, this ball is just the same but yellow so i think its distributed to more than one retailer.


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thats so sad, my Leo had one of these and he loved it so much


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

What a sad story, thanks for the warning


----------



## LauraN (Oct 5, 2008)

Aww poor dog. That must have been so painful.

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the warning


----------



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

how horrible my dogs had one of these last year very happy they lost it now they have kongs instead which have holes both ends


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

very sad, thanx for the warning.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I had not heard of this at all, until I received the email. Hence passed it on


----------

